# LOW -TECH pic thread...lets see em



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

Welcome to TPT. Planted tanks are awesome, from high to low tech and everything in between. FTS is definitely used in fw too. 

As far as low tech tank shots, I’d suggest starting here if you haven’t already found this.

Low Tech Tank Show-and-Tell (low tech can be lush, too! =)
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...et/forums/showthread.php?t=99729&share_type=t

That thread has some incredible tanks posted in there. Over the years I’ve gotten much inspiration from there! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## underH20garden (Dec 19, 2017)

cool thanks for the link Jason  
I did find the search tab after starting the thread but most of pics are down do to photobuck being sh*t heads. messing up so much info on forums I'll take a deeper look into the thread to see what I can see. 

but also why not share a current FTS...you know you all love to see them


----------



## gpuig (Apr 10, 2015)

Hello, I have a 30gal with a Finnex planted plus 24/7 SE light and a couple of hanging filters on the back. Annubias are attached to wood, just planted some HC on the back hoping it will carpet. Any tips are appreciated. Ypu can see my S. Repens on the front was able to root well but it has not propagated. I am overdosing with Flourish excel daily to fight off some black beard algea. Just added over 40 neon tetras that were on sale for $1 each from my local pet store and cherry Red shrimp are on the way from ebay.


----------



## RxFisher (Aug 4, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## underH20garden (Dec 19, 2017)

nice tanks lets keep them coming!


----------



## ac0xr (Aug 13, 2014)

Excuse the poor quality of my picture here, but this is my low tech 55g when I first set it up.










(It's the only one I have handy ATM, and the tank has been neglected so lately it doesn't look that great anyway. :frown2: I'm hoping to get back into it after the holidays.)

Also, if you're using Firefox or Chrome, there are extensions available to fix the blocked photobucket images. On FF the one I use is called "Photobucket Embedded Image Fix" and it works quite well. There may be similar options for other browsers, but those are the ones I have used personally.

The Low Tech Tank Show-and-Tell thread is very inspiring!


----------



## HiBRiD109 (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi underH20garden,

Welcome to TPT!

10 gallon, no CO2 (but Excel), EI dosing (light), low light ([email protected]), Safe-t-Sorb substrate


----------



## underH20garden (Dec 19, 2017)

ac0xr said:


> Excuse the poor quality of my picture here, but this is my low tech 55g when I first set it up.
> 
> 
> Also, if you're using Firefox or Chrome, there are extensions available to fix the blocked photobucket images. On FF the one I use is called "Photobucket Embedded Image Fix" and it works quite well. There may be similar options for other browsers, but those are the ones I have used personally.
> ...


hey thanks for the FF extensions i will see if I can D/L it. 
nice tanks BTW


----------



## lisals (Jun 21, 2017)

Not sure why my tanks are yellow in the photos but here are my 2 big ones
125g









40g (covered in hair algae)









5g hex. Wanted it to be filterless, but decided to add a little filter to it after some concern about water movement.









And my little experiment Walstad jar. Well.. it's not so much an experiment anymore.. just a jar lol. I had 2 bowls doing Walstad method, but I neglected them so algae took over and when I was cleaning one to start over it broke. Oh well.


----------



## evilgenius (Nov 15, 2017)

I'm about 4 months into this 30 gal home tank.


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

Here are 2 scapes of my low tech (could be classified as medium tech depending on who you ask, but for me I would call it low tech).

65 gallon 36" x 18" x 24"


----------



## underH20garden (Dec 19, 2017)

nice tanks everyone keep em coming!


----------



## Genobreaker (Dec 22, 2017)

My 20g High. Finnex Stingray with Petco sand. Liquid fertz once a week.


----------



## underH20garden (Dec 19, 2017)

nice I have been watching tons of youtube vids getting pretty darn excited about a FW set. who would have thought...lol 
keep em coming.


----------



## little_robin (Dec 23, 2017)

10 gallon started today. No living creatures yet.


----------



## underH20garden (Dec 19, 2017)

wow thats a cool little setup you got there! I dig it. what is it?


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## lamyers3 (Oct 17, 2017)

Here is my 75 after a month.


----------



## Dingleberry (Jul 26, 2014)

2 months into my 46 bow restart.


----------



## underH20garden (Dec 19, 2017)

nice keep them coming everyone !


----------



## suku_patel_22 (Jan 1, 2018)

Here's mine
















Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Flying_Rasbora (Dec 1, 2017)

20g


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

My ten gallon low tech. Finnex stingray on 7hr/day, ferts I use dry dosing EI for macros and flourish comprehensive for micros, once a week.








38 gallon; I recently switched it from doing EI dry dosing to using Aquafertz root tabs with a 30% weekly wc. Tank used to look like this:








but I recently removed some large plants, am waiting for stuff to grow back in..








Both tanks I have with safe-t-sorb for substrate. They're two years and running.


----------

